# my pitbull



## red_boi (Apr 6, 2009)

hi, i have a dog that i know for sure that is a pitbull, but i just dont know what bloodline is he. Do anybody know where or how i would be able to test what bloodline he is? thank you for the info


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

there is no test the only way to know what ur pups bloodlines are is to have the registration papers from the breeder otherwise you cant know if hes even a purebreed or not


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hello and welcome!

as far as bloodlines goes, is ur pup registered? that is the ONLY clear way to see what bloodlines ur dog has. also if u wanted to get a gentetic testing that will tell u what KIND of breeds ur dog has in it... but IMO those are jsut a waste of money unless u have a mix and are curious as to what made ur dog (ie, poodle x weinie dog) or something like that.. hahaha

anyway, please share some pics, and if u have papers we have quiet a few pedigree nuts that can help u narrow down the blood lines.


----------

